# IP addresses



## whatsmydingo

I have a webserver set up on my home computer, and when I used to have dial-up internet access people were able to access my server because the modem gave my computer an IP address. Now I am on a high speed internet service, but they don't give me an IP address to identify my computer with. Instead it just gives out 192.168.0.* address, but then only people inside my home network can view the server, which isn't the intention. I would like to know if there is a piece of software that will give my computer a sort of 'fake' IP address so that people could then use to connect to my computer with.


----------



## Christopher

That IP address is your private IP address for use within your home network. When you use a router to connect multiple computers together, the router uses this 'local' IP address to identify each machine.

To allow other people to connect to you, you're going to need the IP address you're ISP assigned to you. I'm not sure of the command and I'm still hoping someone will answer this  But I always go to What is my ip and it tells you.

If you have more problems, you might have to configure your router to accept incoming traffic.

Thats limited knowlege on the topic, hopefully someone else'll come along and fill us both in on some details


----------



## whatsmydingo

Chroder said:
			
		

> That IP address is your private IP address for use within your home network. When you use a router to connect multiple computers together, the router uses this 'local' IP address to identify each machine.
> 
> To allow other people to connect to you, you're going to need the IP address you're ISP assigned to you. I'm not sure of the command and I'm still hoping someone will answer this  But I always go to What is my ip and it tells you.
> 
> If you have more problems, you might have to configure your router to accept incoming traffic.
> 
> Thats limited knowlege on the topic, hopefully someone else'll come along and fill us both in on some details



The problem is my ISP has me on a dynamic IP address, and when I go to there it just shows a page for "modem control center" or some junk like that. Then the modem starts giving out 192.168.0.* and then the router gives out 192.168.1.* so I never really see an external IP address that I can actually use. The only option that the ISP gives is buy a different plan, but the only difference would be a static IP, but the plan costs an extra $40 per month. It'd be much easier hopefully to just find a software that'll fake me an IP address to use.

Thanks!


----------



## whatsmydingo

any ideas anyone?


----------



## zkiller

as crudder said, go to... http://whatismyip.com/ ... and it will tell you what address is assigned to you.

what a lot of people don't realize is that even for broadband connections a lot of ISP's use DHCP, which means that you are assigned the next available IP range within your ISP's range, dynamicly. this in terms is a problem when trying to run a web server, being that it requiers a static IP. 

an easy way to get around this problem would be to use a router that supports Dynamic Domain Name System (DDNS).

The DDNS feature lets you assign a fixed domain name to a dynamic Internet IP address. It is useful when you are hosting your own website, FTP server, or other server behind the Router.

i also once used an application called no-ip, which was freeware at the time, but i don't know if it still is, to run an ftp server off of a dial-up connection. it automatically figures out your computers current IP address and configures everything for you. it was quite a handy little tool.

i hope that you find at least some of the information that i gave usefull. good luck!


----------



## whatsmydingo

ok, so my real problem is that both the dyndns.org IP finder and the no-ip thing find the wrong IP addresses. What they find is the ip for my modem, so if someone goes to my website they'll get the "control center" for my modem, instead of my site. It seems to me what I need is something that will broadcast a sort of fake IP that's just for my computer, and then use one of these softwares to get that.

I tried setting up the ddns on my router, but it never got past "Status: DDNS server currently closed."


----------



## zkiller

alright go here... http://www.no-ip.com/downloads.php ...and install the remote automatic update client for your computer. 

once you have installed that, open it and check the domains that you want it to automatically update at every logon. now click on options at the bottum and click on the connection tab in the new window that opens. check "override automatic ip detection" and select your internet connection from the drop down box and that should make no-ip work for you!


----------



## whatsmydingo

I do that and it finds 192.168.1.100 from the router. What I need is a program that will make up an IP, not just find the ones I have, because the ones I have are either internal network IPs or only go to the modem, which is not very desirable


----------



## zkiller

what kind of router do you have?


----------



## whatsmydingo

linksys Etherfast® Cable/DSL Router  BEFSR41 V3


----------



## zkiller

cool, i have the linksys 54G wireless router, but i don't use it for internet being that i have a usb modem. 

anyways, which service are you using with the router, TZO or DynDNS?


----------



## whatsmydingo

Actually, I tried doing that because I already have a DynDNS account, so I put that in there, and I've been having trouble with it, because the router always says it's status is "currently closed." I think the main problem is because the only usable IP addresses I can get right now are internal network type, and I need a sort of external.


----------



## zkiller

are you accessing the internet through your router. if so, you either already have a static IP or you are being assigned an IP by your ISP everytime you log on. the reason you can't see it is because the IP is being assigned to your router, which then acts as a gateway to the internet for your local area network. you can't just create an IP that will be seen on wide area network, which is what the internet is. unfortunately it does not work like that. have you contacted DynDNS about this problem?


----------



## whatsmydingo

I haven't thought about contacting them. I'll give that a try. Thanks for the help you've been providing.


----------



## zkiller

that's what we're here for!


----------



## whatsmydingo

When I scoped out the situation, it looks like they can't do much, but they talked about port forwarding in my router. So with that I emailed the ISP about if there's a port I can use on the modem. It's kind of disappointing... back when I used the dialup modem it worked fine, and now I'm on a satelite thing and I thought it'd be great and this problem comes along...


----------



## whatsmydingo

OK so I finally decided that this is way too much work, and I found a site that offers hosting for $7! But now I have a different problem, they don't have perl modules that I need installed, and I thought this is the webmaster forum, so I'd ask here. Is there a way to install a perl module that I need over on remote server?


----------



## Christopher

Most hosts should glady install the modules you need, if not then you should really consider if you found a good host or not.


----------



## zkiller

what kind of satelite connection do you have? most of them have great downstream speeds, but aren't to great when it comes to upstream, because that part is still run through a 56k modem. there for they aren't very good for hosting purposes.

which host are you thinking of going with? i hear powweb.com is really good for 7,77 a month. don't just go with some random cheap hosting company, do your research first and then decide. there are a lot of fraudulent ones out there. check out www.hostforums.com for some good advice on hosting.


----------



## whatsmydingo

Direcway dw6000. Everything runs through the satelite in it, and when I've uploaded things to friends it's done it at about 30KBps. 

The host I'm looking at it Nureal.com. It costs 6.95/month, and looks fairly nice. It was recommended by my friend who's a huge computer geek. He likes it, and he even game me a temp. account at his site to test it out, and I think I like it. Hopefully what I can do is use my DynDNS domain name instead of having to buy a domain...


----------



## zkiller

so you got the good satelite connection then! *thumbsup*

also, good luck with your web site project(s)!!!


----------



## whatsmydingo

I already have 3 different sites done. 
There's a flash movie theatre, it's pretty nifty. Well, I like the programming behind it. All the movies I borrowed from other sites or people, but the page itself is of my own creation. Then I have a little fund raiser thing, but it's just a joke. The finally I have my own little aim-profile site. I never thought I'd make something like that, but whenever I viewed my friend's little budy profiles, all these stupid pop-up ads would come up. Then later they'd be like view my site and I'd say NO, obviously getting them a little upset with me. So I made my own, that does most of the same things as the others, but without the annoying popup ads. Quite a fun little summer project. Only took me half hour to "perfect."


----------



## zkiller

sounds good! just make sure you have the permission of all the people whom you borrowed movies from. wouldn't want to see you get in trouble over something so stupid.


----------



## whatsmydingo

I'll have to post a link or something when I get it up. I'd also take suggestions or whatnot on things to do, since I don't have the greatest creativity to just think of site to make. Any suggestions for new sites would be appreciated, or ideas to improve old ones. I don't know about making sites for people though... it's been suggested to me before, but I didn't really like the idea. I like perl and I like money, but I don't really like the idea of getting paid to do it. It's just a fun hobby that I'd rather do for free =Þ.

If anyone with enough free time wants to help with graphics... that'd be cool too... because I really suck at graphics. =D


----------



## whatsmydingo

http://schraderm.dyndns.org


----------



## zkiller

whatsmydingo said:
			
		

> http://schraderm.dyndns.org


so, did you get it to work with your router?


----------



## whatsmydingo

nope, I got the $7/month hosting at neureal.com. I'm happy though that my site is back up. now I just have to come up with ideas for more stuff to put in it.


----------



## whatsmydingo

this is a really quiet forum


----------



## guarama

*No-IP*

NO-IP.com still exist, they have free options and commercial upgrades. Is great with ftp servers and I use it with my router connection.

guarama



			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> as crudder said, go to... http://whatismyip.com/ ... and it will tell you what address is assigned to you.
> 
> what a lot of people don't realize is that even for broadband connections a lot of ISP's use DHCP, which means that you are assigned the next available IP range within your ISP's range, dynamicly. this in terms is a problem when trying to run a web server, being that it requiers a static IP.
> 
> an easy way to get around this problem would be to use a router that supports Dynamic Domain Name System (DDNS).
> 
> The DDNS feature lets you assign a fixed domain name to a dynamic Internet IP address. It is useful when you are hosting your own website, FTP server, or other server behind the Router.
> 
> i also once used an application called no-ip, which was freeware at the time, but i don't know if it still is, to run an ftp server off of a dial-up connection. it automatically figures out your computers current IP address and configures everything for you. it was quite a handy little tool.
> 
> i hope that you find at least some of the information that i gave usefull. good luck!


----------



## Viper_86

go to www.ipchicken.com to find out ur ip address...thats wut i use when i host an online game...i have high speed broadband and it works just fine.


----------



## Praetor

> this is a really quiet forum


Sorry i took my time getting here


----------

